# barrier share keyboard and mouse - synergy fork



## NapoleonWils0n (Mar 15, 2020)

barrier is a cross platform program to share your keyboard and mouse between computers

pkg install


```
# pkg install barrier
```

its a fork of synergy which has now been removed from the latest version of ubuntu
So if you are using synergy and want to share your keyboard with an ubuntu machine you will need to switch from synergy to barrier

I have tested barrier on freebsd, ubuntu and mac osx and it works exactly the same as synergy,
same config file and command line options, hardly suprising since its a fork

Another advantage barrier has over synergy is that ssl is enabled,
whereas ssl is only available in the paid version of synergy

my barrier config


```
section: screens
    # three hosts named:  moe, larry, and curly
    pollux:
    macmini.local:
end

section: links
    # larry is to the right of moe and curly is above moe
    pollux:
        right = macmini.local

    # moe is to the left of larry and curly is above larry.
    # note that curly is above both moe and larry and moe
    # and larry have a symmetric connection (they're in
    # opposite directions of each other).
    macmini.local:
        left  = pollux
end

section: options
    keystroke(super+`) = switchInDirection(right)
    keystroke(super+shift+`) = switchInDirection(left)
end
```

Its has gui or you can use the command line


```
barrier --server --address 192.168.1.3:24800 --config ~/.barrier/barrier.conf
```

for good measure here's how to install barrier on ubuntu and mac osx

linux barrier install


```
sudo apt install barrier
```

mac osx homebrew install barrier


```
brew cask install barrier
```

I use barrier with my new ducky 60% keyboard on freebsd as the server
and mac osx as the client


----------



## LordInateur (Nov 27, 2020)

Hate to bring up an old post-- but figured this thread would be appropriate since it appears to be a "general use" thread. I've been a user of Barrier on *doze, loved it there, love it on FreeBSD as well. Do you know if there's a flag to have it run silently (only with the config)? Thanks.


----------

